# GREAT. A crooked pelvis from childbirth!?!



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

: So I just found out that I have a crooked pelvis from a chiorpractor. X-rays were taken yesterday just to see how bad it is but even I could feel that it's there. One hip is significantly higher than the other.

Here's the thing: He says it's from giving birth, quite possibly.

I just gave birth for the first time 5 months ago (long story short- traumatic pitocin labor with unfortunate epidural at 9 cm- pressure from everyone around me







: and me being dillusional in labor land).

Ok so here is the backstory: I've had scoliosis since I was little. When I reached about age 12, it became S shape with my lower vertabrae being on my far left.

This probably explains why my back labor was INTENSE and baby was in the right position, despite what people though. I am CONVINCED that my back problem was the reason for my back pain intensity during the chainsaw contractions.

Great. For 5 months now I've already been thinking ahead on how to AVOID pitocin and an epidural all together for my next one in the far future, but now I am so discouraged. Will a crooked pelvis make my next one even WORSE pain-wise? Great! I'm just so tired of being so discouraged. I WANT A NATURAL BIRTH MORE THAN ANYTHING with all my future kids, but I don't see how I will be able to handle any more pain than I experienced.

If it's true that a crooked pelvis will make my next ones more painful, I am discouraged beyond belief. I'm almost tempted to have someone knock me unconcious as soon as I get my labor contractions.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

First, if you're getting chiropractic care, you can likely get your body in line how it should be. Getting a proper alignment is so wonderful...we're lucky we know about it!! Remember, it's not just about bones, but about nerves...so if your body is torqued like that, it's just as likely to be caused by a nerve being off/pinched somewhere up your spine...

I had a major chiropractic problem after dd2 was born...I couldn't lift my legs, stand up straight, and my back was killing me within a day of her birth. I just needed a minor adjustment, and got better immediately. As in, while I was walking out of the office. (BTW, my chiropractor is a little unusual, as he mostly just adjusts the atlas orthogonal (top bone in spine) rather than all the others). I have only needed one adjustment since...I tend to hold my body in good shape.

So I've wondered a lot...what happened to me that gave me the first problem? Was it a birth injury? I'm actually thinking it was more likely the loosening hormones (relaxin, etc.) that put my body a little more at risk, and then something minor happened. Maybe I twisted funny one day, or in labor, or who knows? So you never know...it could be that the pelvis issue for you was prior to birth, or came during, but unless your chiro says it can't be fixed, I wouldn't worry about it. HTH!


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been going to the chiropractor since April for the same thing. My son was born two years ago, but the back didn't start bothering me until a few months ago. It got really bad so I forced myself to go in even though I hated it at first.

My chiropractor told me that it was an "injury", but the cause is not known. He thinks it's likely due to several factors, he said it could have started when I was born, been aggrevated throughout life, and then totally thrown off balance when I was pregnant and gave birth myself. He said that since I was out of shape when I got pregnant, and was out of shape afterward, it takes a toll on your body and it resulted in this injury.

I have been going to physical therapy, deep tissue massage, and the chiropractor three times a week since April. The pain comes and goes, but I am steadily improving. I have a very difficult time relaxing for adjustments (I don't trust doctor type people anymore) so my progress is very slow, but I am definitely improving. I feel that the deep tissue massage and the physical therapy are just as important as the chiropractic.

My pelvis is straightening out quite nicely. I am going to try to get into really good shape before I get pregnant again. I reallly want to loose some weight too, because I think that would make a pregnancy much easier on my body.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I've been going to the chiropractor since April for the same thing. My son was born two years ago, but the back didn't start bothering me until a few months ago. It got really bad so I forced myself to go in even though I hated it at first.

My chiropractor told me that it was an "injury", but the cause is not known. He thinks it's likely due to several factors, he said it could have started when I was born, been aggrevated throughout life, and then totally thrown off balance when I was pregnant and gave birth myself. He said that since I was out of shape when I got pregnant, and was out of shape afterward, it takes a toll on your body and it resulted in this injury.

I have been going to physical therapy, deep tissue massage, and the chiropractor three times a week since April. The pain comes and goes, but I am steadily improving. I have a very difficult time relaxing for adjustments (I don't trust doctor type people anymore) so my progress is very slow, but I am definitely improving. I feel that the deep tissue massage and the physical therapy are just as important as the chiropractic.

My pelvis is straightening out quite nicely. I am going to try to get into really good shape before I get pregnant again. I reallly want to loose some weight too, because I think that would make a pregnancy much easier on my body.

Well gosh, thanks for your post! It's inspirational to me.







You mean your pelvis is now straightening out? That is WONDERFUL. I sure hope that can happen for me as well. I too have started physical therapy. Better stick to it and make it a habit. Again, thanks for that encouragment, whether you meant to or not.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jster* 
First, if you're getting chiropractic care, you can likely get your body in line how it should be. Getting a proper alignment is so wonderful...we're lucky we know about it!! Remember, it's not just about bones, but about nerves...so if your body is torqued like that, it's just as likely to be caused by a nerve being off/pinched somewhere up your spine...

I had a major chiropractic problem after dd2 was born...I couldn't lift my legs, stand up straight, and my back was killing me within a day of her birth. I just needed a minor adjustment, and got better immediately. As in, while I was walking out of the office. (BTW, my chiropractor is a little unusual, as he mostly just adjusts the atlas orthogonal (top bone in spine) rather than all the others). I have only needed one adjustment since...I tend to hold my body in good shape.

So I've wondered a lot...what happened to me that gave me the first problem? Was it a birth injury? I'm actually thinking it was more likely the loosening hormones (relaxin, etc.) that put my body a little more at risk, and then something minor happened. Maybe I twisted funny one day, or in labor, or who knows? So you never know...it could be that the pelvis issue for you was prior to birth, or came during, but unless your chiro says it can't be fixed, I wouldn't worry about it. HTH!









Thank you!! Yes, it is so good to have chiorpractic care. (oh gosh, did I spell that right?







)


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Definitely get the chiro care! That's the one thing that has helped the most for me with my pelvic issues. I did physical therapy (land and water based) for a while and it did help quite a bit, BUT as soon as I stopped therapy the effect disappeared. Chiro care is a LOT cheaper and can last even longer. I'm not one who tends to "hold" an adjustment well, but once a week or even once a month can be a HUGE help!

So don't worry! You're not "broken!"


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommyofwills* 







: So I just found out that I have a crooked pelvis from a chiorpractor. X-rays were taken yesterday just to see how bad it is but even I could feel that it's there. One hip is significantly higher than the other.

Here's the thing: He says it's from giving birth, quite possibly.

People can get the same problem from a car crash and even when they manage not to have a car crash. When most folks are about to crash they tense their muscles and throw their right leg out as fast and hard as possible. The foot slams the brake but the forward motion of the rest of the leg continues, straightening the knee with the force going back up the leg and into the hip. If the forces are strong enough other pelvic joints can be affected. Many folks who claim they have one leg shorter than the other actually have one femur head jammed up into their hip.

Quote:

Ok so here is the backstory: I've had scoliosis since I was little. When I reached about age 12, it became S shape with my lower vertabrae being on my far left.
Scoliosis can distribute weight unevenly to the legs causing one to burrow deeper into the pelvis so the other hip "reads" as higher than the other upon x-ray.

Quote:

I am CONVINCED that my back problem was the reason for my back pain intensity during the chainsaw contractions.
That makes complete sense to me. My first chiropractor was married to a midwife. On occasion when Bambi had a client with unduly painful or ineffective contractions, Tim would go out and do an adjustment on the laboring woman and things would turn around. He explained the uterine contractions began at the fundus and traveled toward the cervix but sometimes misalignments would throw the contraction out of synch.

Quote:

Great. For 5 months now I've already been thinking ahead on how to AVOID pitocin and an epidural all together for my next one in the far future, but now I am so discouraged. Will a crooked pelvis make my next one even WORSE pain-wise? Great! I'm just so tired of being so discouraged. I WANT A NATURAL BIRTH MORE THAN ANYTHING with all my future kids, but I don't see how I will be able to handle any more pain than I experienced.
I think most folks would do well to avoid pitocin and epidurals. That being said I agree with the PPs that a twisted pelvis can be treated with chiropractic or osteopathic care and restored to alignment. I've been in horseback riding, diving, and car accidents and had spinal arthritis as a result. Chiropractic care, diet, exercise, and homeopathy has not only restored my range of motion and removed my pain but reversed the arthritis as shown in x-rays.

HTH,
BV


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommyofwills* 
Well gosh, thanks for your post! It's inspirational to me.







You mean your pelvis is now straightening out? That is WONDERFUL. I sure hope that can happen for me as well. I too have started physical therapy. Better stick to it and make it a habit. Again, thanks for that encouragment, whether you meant to or not.

Your welcome! My pelvis started to straighten out right away with the adjustments. One of the muscles on one side of my back was so tight and full of calcium and stuff that it showed up on the x-ray. The deep tissue massage helps these tight muscles that are pulling everything out of wack to release, and the physical therapy teaches the muscles that aren't firing or working to work. My back will never be perfect and I will likely need adjustments from time to time throughout my life, but if I keep up the exercises that I am learning in physical therapy, then I should get to a place where I don't need to go in for adjustments that often. As it is we are going to drop down to once a week soon.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryonyvaughn* 
People can get the same problem from a car crash and even when they manage not to have a car crash. When most folks are about to crash they tense their muscles and throw their right leg out as fast and hard as possible. The foot slams the brake but the forward motion of the rest of the leg continues, straightening the knee with the force going back up the leg and into the hip. If the forces are strong enough other pelvic joints can be affected. Many folks who claim they have one leg shorter than the other actually have one femur head jammed up into their hip.

Scoliosis can distribute weight unevenly to the legs causing one to burrow deeper into the pelvis so the other hip "reads" as higher than the other upon x-ray.

That makes complete sense to me. My first chiropractor was married to a midwife. On occasion when Bambi had a client with unduly painful or ineffective contractions, Tim would go out and do an adjustment on the laboring woman and things would turn around. He explained the uterine contractions began at the fundus and traveled toward the cervix but sometimes misalignments would throw the contraction out of synch.

I think most folks would do well to avoid pitocin and epidurals. That being said I agree with the PPs that a twisted pelvis can be treated with chiropractic or osteopathic care and restored to alignment. I've been in horseback riding, diving, and car accidents and had spinal arthritis as a result. Chiropractic care, diet, exercise, and homeopathy has not only restored my range of motion and removed my pain but reversed the arthritis as shown in x-rays.

HTH,
BV

Your post was extremely helpful. I have a wild little 5 month old in my arms right now so I will reply more later but thank you thank you!


----------

